
Where to Submit Your Cyber Security Paper - timkrause
http://timkrause.me/post/wheretosubmit/
======
timkrause
I am looking for the right conference to submit my Master Thesis research to
and in the process I though it would be a good idea to have a list of
research-focused security conferences. Did I miss an important conference? Do
you have comments for one of the listed conferences?

